# Blue Tongue?



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

We have been getting reports that Deer have been dying from "Blue Tongue" in Allegan Co. A friend of mine came across a Deer that has having trouble walking and would just lay as he approached it. He called the DNR and they came out and put it out of it's misery and took it for testing. There are many reports of Dead deer along the K-zoo River and it's tributaries.
Has anyone else heard of this in Michigan? I have been told it's from either flys or water mites and it's not transferable to people and should take it's course and die off once it freezes.
One of my Deer hunting spots was right where all this is going on:rant: 
BVW


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I've heard the same thing, I was told there were approx. 50 dead deer found in the river bottom near New Richmond. You beat me to asking the question. Hopefully someone can shed some light on the subject.

Mitch


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Mitch,
I spoke with another Bow Hunter today near New Richmond, he said he has called the DNR a few times and could not get any info. My Friend that found the Deer was told by the Officer that he would give him a call in a few weeks and let him know what the testing shows. So I think they may be waiting to see what the over all test results show before making a statement?
It is kinda strange that it's not in the news.
I will post if i hear anything else.
BVW-


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Hang in guys - Jean reads these posts, but doesn't respond until they have the correct answers and have done some research - they'll get to this question soon - 

ferg....


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Between a few of us, we seen over 100 dead deer along or near the K-zoo. It appears as if they are trying to get water. This is all between Hamilton and Saugatuck(?). We have been told that it is EHD, which is similar to Blue Tongue. The DNR has not been very forth coming with any info. If you find a deer, fill out the "Dead Deer" form on thier web site. They are then supposed to do a follow up with you. We are not seeing this happen yet. :help:


----------



## Slenky (Feb 11, 2003)

I have heard the same thing. CO Towns has asked that if anyone finds a recently dead deer to report it because they are having a hard time getting good samples because the carcasses have cooled down to much.


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

EFSA and Member States to work closely in sharing knowledge on Bluetongue 

Last updated: 25 September 2006 Publication Date: 25 September 2006 

The European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) has invited Member States to co-operate in the collection of scientific data and analysis of Bluetongue. Bluetongue is a viral non-contagious animal disease transmitted by certain insect species which is present in Southern Europe, and which has now been confirmed in Central Europe.


Press release
EFSA and Member States to work closely in sharing knowledge on Bluetongue


The European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) has invited Member States to co-operate in the collection of scientific data and analysis of Bluetongue. Bluetongue is a viral non-contagious animal disease transmitted by certain insect species1 which is present in Southern Europe, and which has now been confirmed in Central Europe. According to EFSAs Panel on Animal Health and Welfare (AHAW Panel), the EU will best benefit from an integrated and comprehensive approach to this disease, as individual national approaches alone are unlikely to be sufficient. The route through which such diseases have been introduced into the EU is often not clear, and a multi-disciplinary approach is required to be able to identify the source, ranging from tracing of live animals to bringing together more sophisticated knowledge of virus and vector2 biology.

EFSA has asked Member States to provide any information they have on the disease and to share national risk assessments, in particular those countries which have been affected by the disease. EFSA will collect and co-ordinate this information and develop a co-operation network of EU Member State experts and National Agencies involved in risk assessment on Animal health, pooling together all of European and international scientific information on the disease. Depending on the availability and robustness of scientific data, EFSA will invite Member State experts to exchange views with the AHAW Panels Working Group on Bluetongue on the available data and develop scientific advice on the containment of Bluetongue in Europe. EFSA will also work in close collaboration with the European Commission, the Community Reference laboratory for Bluetongue and other world reference laboratories.

According to EFSAs AHAW Panel, in order to develop effective scientific advice and provide technical support to the European Commission and the Member States, it will be necessary to:
- harmonise epidemiological data collection systems and sampling procedures
- develop a method for the quick exchange and sharing of information between Member States
- investigate the origin of the introduction of Bluetongue serotype 8 into the EU 

Concerning the introduction of Bluetongue into the EU, the AHAW Panel believes that it is important to have a better understanding of the conditions associated with the spread and possible persistence of the disease and of the role of vector species other than Culicoïdes imicola involved in the spread of infection. It will also be necessary to analyse where and how Culicoides vectors, such as midges, act in the various EU regions and surrounding areas of the EU. 


A Scientific Note by the AHAW Panel on Bluetongue is available on the EFSA website at: 
http:/www.efsa.europa.eu/en/science/ahaw/ahaw_documents.html

For further information on EFSAs work on Bluetongue:
http:/www.efsa.europa.eu/en/in_focus/bluetongue.html

For further information on risk management measures in relation to Bluetongue please consult the European Commission website at: http:/ec.europa.eu/food/animal/diseases/controlmeasures/bluetongue_en.htm

_________________________
Note for Editors:

Bluetongue is an animal disease transmitted from animal to animal by midges belonging to the Culicoides genus. It is not of concern to human health. In August 2006, the first ever outbreak of Bluetongue above the 50°N parallel was reported by the Dutch authorities and this was later followed by reports of outbreaks from Belgium, Germany and France.

For media enquiries, please contact: 

E-mail: [email protected] 

Alun Jones, Press Officer
Tel: + 39 0521 036 487
Or
Anne-Laure Gassin, EFSA Communications Director 
Tel : + 39 0521 036 248 
Mobile: + 39 348 640 34 34
__________________________________________
[1] More specifically, midge insects belonging to the Culicoides genus.
[2] A vector is any agent (person or animal or microorganism) that carries and transmits a disease. In the case of Bluetongue the most common vectors are midge insects belonging to the Culicoides genus.


http://www.efsa.europa.eu/en/press_room/press_release/bluetongue.html



tss


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi,
The final lab results came in late yesterday. A press release is expected tomorrow on this. I'll post it here when it's available.
Thanks for your patience.
Jean


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

Any update as of yet? Thanks Jay


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Oh, sorry,
I had put the press release in new topic. It's the one titled:

Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease (EHD) - reply to Bluetongue post 

Please see that topic.
thanks
Jean


----------

